# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Staying in County Antrim, Northern Ireland

## DMA

My husband and I, and some friends, are planning a trip to Ireland this May.  We plan to visit Northern Ireland - Giants Causeway, Belfast, etc  We would like to stay somewhere between the Causeway and Belfast.  Any recommendations?  The town/village needs to have a few pubs :).  Thanks!

----------


## noel

It's not that far from Belfast to the Causeway.
I'd recommend the Bushmill's Inn.  Nice tour of the distillery too.
Have fun!

----------


## DMA

Thanks Noel!  The distillery was on our list of places to visit.  :)

----------


## NYCFred

> Thanks Noel!  The distillery was on our list of places to visit.  :)



Hmm. Protestant whiskey? Hmm.

----------

